# What plants are good for T enclosures?



## BobGrill (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm looking for a few plants to put in an arboreal enclosure that don't require much sunlight or watering. Any suggestions as to what types of plants would be good and where I could purchase them at?


----------



## catfishrod69 (Aug 21, 2011)

perosnally i use fake potho vines, little sunlight and water doesnt seem to bother them..haha..but if you wanting real, then the pothos are a good plant..just have to trim them once in a while..


----------



## deathkorps (Aug 22, 2011)

im sure you could always go with air plants that just need misting every once and a while.


----------



## Shrike (Aug 23, 2011)

Pothos would be a great choice.  Philodendron scandens (green philodendron) also does well in low light situations.  These plants are also climbers provided they have structure to attach to.  For me, this adds to their appeal.


----------



## BobGrill (Aug 23, 2011)

Me thinks I shall buy some pothos.


----------



## J Morningstar (Aug 23, 2011)

But I believe this is the same plant when consumed by crickets and roaches has a detrimental effect on the absorbtion of calcium??? I can't find the link but it's around somewhere.....


----------



## Shrike (Aug 24, 2011)

That may be, but ideally the prey items won't be around long enough to munch on the foliage.  I hadn't heard of that side effect but I guess it's worth looking into.


----------



## Shrike (Aug 24, 2011)

Just noticed this:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?210921-Vivarium-Live-Plant-Master-List

Good stuff.


----------



## Hendersoniana (Sep 5, 2011)

I use bromeliads even in my low light scorpion tank, it seem to do pretty well. It just turn from red -> green due to lack of strong lighting. Ferns also do not need much lighting, so do moss.


----------



## Hornets inverts (Oct 20, 2011)

creeping fig is a good one to cover the backs of tanks or orchids, many species love low light conditions


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Oct 22, 2011)

Many species of Hoya would do quite well too.


----------



## Endagr8 (Oct 22, 2011)

I like the carpet _Selaginella_ species, or spike mosses, can make in moist tanks. That's also another low-lighter.


----------



## Hornets inverts (Oct 22, 2011)

Endagr8 said:


> I like the carpet _Selaginella_ species, or spike mosses, can make in moist tanks. That's also another low-lighter.


selaginella kraussiana (golden spike moss) is a good carpet one, i'm growing some for viv use and its going nuts


----------



## Ganoderma (Nov 3, 2011)

depends if its tropical or arid i guess.  But for tropical one i dont see vivarium growers utilizing much is Piper betel.  its a great herb and does good in tropical low light situations   even better if you can get a wild strain from rainforests instead of teh commercial ones as they are far more "comfy" in really low light being from teh forest floor.


----------



## Shrike (Nov 3, 2011)

AbraxasComplex said:


> Many species of Hoya would do quite well too.


Hoyas are awesome plants.  I'm surprised they don't have the following that orchids do, given that their ease of care, variety, and amazing flowering habits.


----------

